

Sony Pictures hacked, entire computer system unusable - sgacka
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/11/24/sony-pictures-hacked-employee-computers-offline/?utm_source=t.co&utm_content=Sony%20Pictures%20hacked,%20entire%20computer%20system%20unusable&utm_campaign=Twitter%20Publisher&utm_medium=referral&awesm=tnw.to_d4hKv

======
NKCSS
Un-altered image:
[http://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/i/imagenormal/2000563852.png](http://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/i/imagenormal/2000563852.png)

------
hello_newman
Does anyone know/think that the Sony & Craiglist attacks are related? Seems
quite coincidental that both would happen within 24 hours of each other.

~~~
smt88
As far as I know, the craigslist hack was a takeover of their DNS. This can be
done purely through social engineering, and without some sophistication, it
can't lead to lost/compromised data.

This Sony thing seems much more serious, and it also seems like some very
sensitive data was compromised.

Of course, we don't know the full story on either of these yet, so I may be
very wrong.

